# Studio Tour



## SamGarnerStudios (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcbiZHF8gRA&feature=plcp

I had to do a tour of my studio for a Graduate school, check it out!


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 18, 2012)

Good stuff, Sam! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hal (Nov 18, 2012)

is ur ipad showing the logic screen ? 
u look a lot different then ur profile picture


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Nov 19, 2012)

No lol, it had my calendar up. I took my profile picture a month ago, then I started growing the beard. Im assuming this is what your talking about.


----------



## andreasOL (Nov 19, 2012)

What's the young Ben Affleck doing in that video...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 19, 2012)

I think it outrageously unfair that in addition to apparently having some brains and talent, you are that young and good looking! When I was young, and somewhat smart and talented I at least had the decency to be homely.


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol, Ben Affleck? I'll take it. 

Thanks @EastWest Lurker, I've been enjoying your book.


----------

